# Making the jump to .......



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

.....presureized CO2, I ordered a 20 lb tank jbj regulator with bubble counter, solenoid, and check valve. as well as some co2 resistant tubing.

I guess my questions are as follows.

How many bubbles per min?

<<55gallon 2.2 wpg>>

Do I need a drop checker?

Do I need a separate timer for the solenoid or can I just run it with the timer that runs my light?

Any thing else I need to know or do?

Thanks in advance!!!!!!!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

As far as bpm, set it at about 1 and adjust from there. A drop checker would surely be useful as you can just look at it and see how much more or less co2 is needed. If you dont want to spend the money, you can test manually. Take a ph reading from the tap, and take a ph reading from your tank. What ever the difference is, look at a co2 chart and see what ppm your at.

You can run the co2 with your lights, that should not be a problem.

Also, how are you going to diffuse the co2? Some people use their canister, some use a reactor and some use a diffuser.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

You will not be sad once you see the difference in your plants. You will be wondering why you didnt do it sooner.. GL!!


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Currently, I am ruining DIY CO2 and using an Aqua medic 500 power by a Rio 800 PH.
I am pretty happy with the AM 500, opinions?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

ya between 1 and 2 bps. I suggest a drop checker, if you fish starts kickin it at the top of the tank somethings wrong.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ryanimpreza said:


> *ya between 1 and 2 bps*. I suggest a drop checker, if you fish starts kickin it at the top of the tank somethings wrong.


BPS is the key here, not BPM


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Yea and I suggested 1bpm.







That should read 1 bubble per SECOND.


----------

